# A new button



## Shark (Jun 1, 2020)

Wanted something to do so I started with my reserves of gold filled. Wasn't much but I did it in half the usual time. I really hope I don't have to do that to often...but it was way more fun than yard work.


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 1, 2020)

A beauty there, eh? 8)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 1, 2020)

It has cracks on the top. If you want to get rid of it, you can send it to me. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## rickzeien (Jun 2, 2020)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scrapman1077 (Jun 3, 2020)

Very nice, weight?


----------



## Shark (Jun 3, 2020)

scrapman1077 said:


> Very nice, weight?




16.7 grams.


----------

